# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  The Depression Quest.

## Joel_knows_all

Hello, i wanted to create a thread where people can write and share their experiences and memories with depression whether it be through a loss of a loved one, self harm, a brake up, or just overall stress.

----------


## Pompey Bum

Hello JKO. Welcome to the site.  :Smile:

----------

